# Lola



## lbwackett (Jun 8, 2010)

My husband will be retiring soon (less than 2 years) and we have thought for a long time about retiring abroad.

We are visiting Cyprus in November for a week to travel around the island to search out areas in which to live. If we decide to retire to Cyprus it is our intention to hire a property first perhaps for 6 months to get used to the area.

So if anyone could recommend nice areas for us to visit, perhaps noting some pros and cons it would be very helpful. We would be looking for a 3 bedroomed villa in a smallish gated community, possibly near a golf course, and a sea view would be nice. 
Regards Lola


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

lbwackett said:


> My husband will be retiring soon (less than 2 years) and we have thought for a long time about retiring abroad.
> 
> We are visiting Cyprus in November for a week to travel around the island to search out areas in which to live. If we decide to retire to Cyprus it is our intention to hire a property first perhaps for 6 months to get used to the area.
> 
> ...


Hi lola,

I have just found this post in 'the Mouflon' which is the area for genreal chit chat and therefore dosnt get viewd as much as the main Cyprus forum area.
I have moved the post into the main area where you are more likely to get replies.
I assume that you have already been across for your trip in Novemvber.
Did you find any areas you liked or get any of the information you wanted while you were here?
Feel free to ask questions, you may get answers to them now that the post is in the correct area of the forum.

Kind regards
Veronica


----------



## lbwackett (Jun 8, 2010)

lbwackett said:


> My husband will be retiring soon (less than 2 years) and we have thought for a long time about retiring abroad.
> 
> We are visiting Cyprus in November for a week to travel around the island to search out areas in which to live. If we decide to retire to Cyprus it is our intention to hire a property first perhaps for 6 months to get used to the area.
> 
> ...


Hi Veronica,
Thank you for your reply and moving my question to the correct area, I am new to this and was not sure where to post my question.

We have postponed our trip to Cyprus and we are now thinking of going at Easter. so hopefully now my question is in the right place I will get some replies and be able to gather some information.

Regards Lola


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

lbwackett said:


> Hi Veronica,
> Thank you for your reply and moving my question to the correct area, I am new to this and was not sure where to post my question.
> 
> We have postponed our trip to Cyprus and we are now thinking of going at Easter. so hopefully now my question is in the right place I will get some replies and be able to gather some information.
> ...


Hi Lola,
How well do you know Cyprus? Do you have any preferred areas?
I would not recommend the East coast such as Ayia Napa etc as this is where all the young lager louts and sun worshippers go so it is like Blackpool in the sun.
The Paphos district is has a good blend of locals and expats and has a lot of places of historical interest as well as some breathtaking scenery.
The coast in this area is more rocky and most of the beaches tend to be pebble although there are more sandy beaches being ceated in this district.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Paphos district is the place for us. In UK terms think of Paphos as the county town of Paphos county and this is a similar size to Wiltshire with a couple of large towns and lots of villages.

I would ask why you want a gated community though as crime isn't as bad as the UK but rising though and I suspect the communal charges may be high.

We finished up near Peristerona amongst the locals and think that it's great, we have a sea view and there is a golf course being built nearby.

I think that you need to narrow your search from Cyprus as a whole to a small part of the island and concentrate your search in that area.

As Veronica says, Paphos has a good mix and is probably more suited to expats than other parts of the island.


----------

